# Mop Fly



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

great looking "mop" fly!!!!!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm definitely thinking some sort of shrimp pattern...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That vice base is awesome, cool bugs too.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Rad.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Can you imagine that in a white or cream color?

How bout tan? Or black?


----------

